# Need a Non-Macroblocking Upscaling DVD Player



## Quant (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm having a tough time trying to find a good budget non-MB player.

I was almost ready to buy one from the Samsung series (Zoran chip), but Michael TLV recently wrote on AVSforum "Severe white crush on the unit. Horrible lack of detail on bright objects."
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/show...817#post7843817

The Sony 75 will not resize or vertically zoom 2.35:1 movies to fit the 16:9 screen. Sometimes I like to use this option.

The Momitsu 880 has build-quality issues.

Any other options for me? I'd like to keep it under ~$300.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Have you looked at the OppoDigital players:

http://www.oppodigital.com/

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/cgi-bin/shootout.cgi?function=search&articles=all

You can buy a few pizzas with the change.


----------



## Quant (Apr 24, 2006)

Just recently found out about the Oppo 970 - Mediatek chip with no macroblocking. Considering the picture quality of their last player, this might be a winner. I might give up my "vertical zoom requirement" for the oppo picture quality - the Oppo will not fit a 2.35:1 aspect movie on wide-screen tv's without black bars, unless you zoom the whole picture, but then you lose part of the picture on the sides.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Quant said:


> Jthe Oppo will not fit a 2.35:1 aspect movie on wide-screen tv's without black bars, unless you zoom the whole picture, but then you lose part of the picture on the sides.



Thats a good thing,.. no??? You see the film as it was intended to be seen.


----------

